# Bogey's graduation from beginner agility class



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Here is a video of Bogey and his daddy graduating from beginner agility class tonight. (Since I don't use YouTube I just have to include a link.)

Bogey and Cris graduation from Beginner Agility on Vimeo

Bogey - Fundamental Agility Graduation on Vimeo

The second link is his graduating from fundamental agility class 2 1/2 months ago just for comparison sake. 

He's got a long way to go, but we are proud of our little pumpkin!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Looks like fun--what a good boy!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Yeah Bogey!!! You did awesome.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice job Bogey!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

He's really improving! Fun to watch both videos. Congratulations!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks all! We have a long road ahead but we sure are having fun!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Congrats to Bogie! What a good boy!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Way to go Bogey!!!! Keep up the good work. You are Pawsome!!!!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Way to go Bogie! Looks like the A-frame was his favorite obstacle.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw, congrats!!


----------

